# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  حوجة المريخ من التسجيلات...هل من مجيب

## alastaz

*شاهدنا المريخ في المباريات السابقه
المريخ به ثغرات كثيرة في جميع الخطوط
الكشف يضم...
حراسه.ابوعشرين.منجد.محمد مصطفي.
دفاع.بييو.طبنجه.نمر.امير.كارتيلا.جدو كومر..والمدافع الغامبي.حمزه داوود.وليد.
الوسط المدافع.محمدالرشيد.ضياءالدين.التكت.التاج يعقوب.الصيني.ابوالقاسم.
الوسط المهاجم.التش.السماني.عجب.سفيان.
الهجوم.تيري.ريشموند.كلاسيك..
الريح حامد
.................
_الحراسه..تحتاج لاضافه محمدالمصطفي ضعيف.
_الدفاع..محتاج وبشده...امير ونمر عامل السن ظهر الاتنين عليهم باص واحد يضربهم. وجدو ضعيف .حمزه وكارتيلا شرسين محتاجين مشاركه الغامبي لم يحضر.
_الوسط المدافع ابو القاسم دون المستوي .
_ الوسط المهاجم السماني عامل السن ظهر.وعجب لايكمل المباراه بنفس واحد والتش ملك مراوغات غير مجديه ..اخير التكت وسفيان.
_ الهجوم..تيري فقط.كلاسيك نوع ما..ريشموند والريح يجب مغادرتهم.
...........
يعني المشاطيب بدون مجاملات..
محمد المصطفي..جدو...نمراو او أمير...والمدافع الغامبي..ابوالقاسم..السماني..ريشمون..الريح..واعارة كلاسيك...

......
حوجة التسجيلات ...
_حارس مرمي
_مساكين ..واحد يمين واخر شمال.
_قلبي دفاع.واحد محترف واخر وطني.
_ارتكاز محترف.
_لاعب وسط سريع.
_ثلاثه مهاجمين.واحد محترف واتنين وطنيين.
.....
الخانات يمكن التغلب عليها بلعيبه صغار في السن
يسجل في الرديف....
.....
_ الوطنيين منهم  بكري العقرب في الهجوم..والبقيه من التأهيلي.. او دوري الخرطوم.
......
_المحترفين يا ريت من دول غرب أفريقيا وخريجي أكاديميات صغار سن 
..غينيا..الكاميرون..ساحل العاج..السنغال.انغولا
.بوركينافاسو ..يأتوا عن طريق خشارم
........
والله من وراء القصد.
....
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستقرار الاداري هو المطلوب اولا

لعبلة القط والفار بين المجلس الحالي والاتحاد  تضيع المريخ وتهدم مستقبله

*

----------

